# F75 to f6 or z6



## baz69

hi all,i currently have a f75 bought on a 30 day buy and try ,really like it but am thinking of going carbon but unsure if it would be a good upgrade,iam mostly going to be doing sportives and weekend spins so should i just keep the f75 or go for either carbon option
f6 with sram apex, or z6 with less favourable tiagra groupset ,will i even notice the diff riding a carbon bike ,slightly confused as i think the z6 might be more suitable but the f6 i think might be slightly better value ?


----------



## PJ352

baz69 said:


> hi all,i currently have a f75 bought on a 30 day buy and try ,really like it but am thinking of going carbon but unsure if it would be a good upgrade,iam mostly going to be doing sportives and weekend spins so should i just keep the f75 or go for either carbon option
> f6 with sram apex, or z6 with less favourable tiagra groupset ,will i even notice the diff riding a carbon bike ,slightly confused as i think the z6 might be more suitable but the f6 i think might be slightly better value ?


Why do you think Tiagra is less favorable to Apex? I've ridden both and prefer Tiagra, but objectively speaking, both perform well and will likely prove durable, so IMO it comes down to personal preference in shifting method and ergonomics. 

That said, I think the main reason for choosing between the F series (race geo) and Z series (relaxed geo) would hinge on a riders fitness/ flexibility, personal preferences and riding style. Both are well designed, fast and capable road machines, but (all else being equal) the Z series puts the rider in a slightly more upright position and the slightly longer wheelbase will smooth the ride. Fork rake, head tube angle and resultant trail are very close, so steering/ handling will be close as well.

My advice is to ride both back to back, then decide. But TBH, experiment with your tire pressures on the F75 (or consider going to 25c's) and you'll likely see little difference in ride qualities between CF and alu frames.


----------



## baz69

thanks for reply pj, the F75 has shimano 105 with fsa crank,the Z6 has tiagra groupset ,F6 apex groupset ,is the apex and 105 equivalent in terms of quality and i was told the tiagra is a step down from either,so i wonder why they would put it in there carbon frame bike, i like the f75 and the riding position is spot on after having a bike fit done stem was changed bars turned up slightly,friends are saying for the extra few hundred go for the carbon f or z 6 as it will be better at climbing and more comftorable ,i am going in to lbh today to try both ,or maybe just stay with f75 and upgrade wheels and tyres,thanks for your post it has been very helpful as i am fairly new to the road scene.


----------



## PJ352

baz69 said:


> thanks for reply pj, the F75 has shimano 105 with fsa crank,the Z6 has tiagra groupset ,F6 apex groupset ,is the apex and 105 equivalent in terms of quality and i was told the tiagra is a step down from either,so i wonder why they would put it in there carbon frame bike, i like the f75 and the riding position is spot on after having a bike fit done stem was changed bars turned up slightly,friends are saying for the extra few hundred go for the carbon f or z 6 as it will be better at climbing and more comftorable ,i am going in to lbh today to try both ,or maybe just stay with f75 and upgrade wheels and tyres,thanks for your post it has been very helpful as i am fairly new to the road scene.


FWIW, I disagree with some of the things you're being told. 

I'm not anti-Sram, because I think they offer some quality products, but for whatever reason (probably emphasis on weight differences) people tend to move Sram's offerings up the ladder and Shimano's down.

IME Sram Apex is equivalent to the new 10 speed Tiagra, which BTW is modeled after Shimano's previous generation 105, which was an excellent groupset. Next, is Rival and that competes with the current 105, and up you go from there... Force/ Ultegra....

As far as CF climbing better (than alu), I'd say, don't count on it. The 'motor' (you) gets you up that climb, and a combination of STW (strength to weight), proper gearing and the right fit will mean more than frame material or relatively small differences in bike weight alone. 

Re: comfort, all else being equal, I think CF offers an edge and the Z series geometry will also help, but the differences aren't dramatic and the gap could be narrowed between your bike and a CF Z series by tailoring tire pressures based on total rider weight, tire size/ construction road conditions and riding style. Also, if you're running 23c's, consider going to a 25c's. You'll be told they're 'slower', but that's simply not true.

If your curiosity has the best of you, go ride the bikes, back to back. But I'd offer that you ask your LBS to equalize tire pressures before the rides, because (as much as is possible) that'll balance the scales on ride qualities.


----------



## Z6_esb

i have 2012 Z6 and the Tiagra group is fine. I was thinking about get Z85 with the 105 group offerings but my LBS convinced me that Tiagra is basically 2011 105 group and you get a carbon bike. Just upgrade as things wear out if you are worried.

I didn't ride the F series so I can't comment. The SRAM shifters are pretty nice but I like the more positive feel of shimano


----------



## baz69

hi all well just back from my lbs got to try a z6 and f6 ,as indicated the z6 is deffo more relaxed altough i did prefer the feel of the f6 maybe as i have been on the f75 i felt more at home on it,sram set up is nice, felt a little more responsive and absorbed the road surface a bit better,dilema now is it worth the extra to go from alu to carbon ,lbs said carbon was a better option for future upgrading,of course they will tell you what they want you to hear,is carbon the way to go?


----------



## jmorgan

I love carbon.


----------



## PJ352

baz69 said:


> hi all well just back from my lbs got to try a z6 and f6 ,as indicated the z6 is deffo more relaxed altough i did prefer the feel of the f6 maybe as i have been on the f75 i felt more at home on it,sram set up is nice, felt a little more responsive and absorbed the road surface a bit better,dilema now is it worth the extra to go from alu to carbon *,lbs said carbon was a better option for future upgrading*,of course they will tell you what they want you to hear,is carbon the way to go?


I'd be curious to know just why CF is a better option for future upgrading, but you're right, (paraphrasing) they'll tell you what'll sell the bike. 

It's your money, so only you can ultimately decide if the 'upgrade' to CF is worth the price. I think if you expect any perceptible increase in performance you'll be disappointed, but if you temper your expectations and your rides in duration and frequency warrant the investment, maybe long term considering the life of the bike, it might be worth it.

Another consideration is your riding experience. If you've only been riding a short time, I'd recommend holding off until you're a more experienced rider. Your current bike is probably relatively new, so you'll take a hit on resale (assuming you sell it), but I'm basically guessing, so these are all things for you to think about.


----------



## baz69

hi and thanks pj ,yes fairly new to roads come from motorcycle racing background and started mtb 2 years ago
then got an ill fitting cube attempt year ago ,went last week got a bike fit, sold cube and bought f75 with a 30 day rtn policy, if i wanted to go for f6 it would cost me just an extra few hundred to upgrade,initially i was happy to have a bike that fitted me and over last week done some good 60mile rides,when i went back to lbs other day for some energy bars i spotted the z6 and f6 ,if i keep the f75 and want to change next year it will cost more than to go for f6 now and upgrade wheels next year,or am i just being blindsided that carbon is better and the way forward


----------



## PJ352

Well, with the 30 day return policy I can understand your quandary. OTOH if you think going with the F6 is going to satisfy 'upgraditis', I'd say don't bet on it. There's always something else/ better/ new/ different to spend money on, and one thing you touched on is the importance of a good fitting bike.

You've experienced what riding ill fitting bike is like, so if your F75 suites your anatomy and intended purposes (and I suspect it does both), I still think there's an argument for keeping your bike for a couple of years, maybe upgrading the wheelset (and tires, if yours are low buck). New, lighter wheels will make your bike feel more responsive/ agile and high quality tires will add to your comfort (Conti GP4000's are excellent, IMHO), so you have some options.


----------



## baz69

thanks yes this was my other option keep the f75 as you say and look at upgrading wheels ,which wheels would be a good upgrade it comes with mavic cpx rims and i think felts own hubs and spokes it is a basic type training wheel,i have seen fulcrum 5, and easton aero 5, also mavic aksium not sure if these would be light enough


----------



## PJ352

baz69 said:


> thanks yes this was my other option keep the f75 as you say and look at upgrading wheels ,which wheels would be a good upgrade it comes with mavic cpx rims and i think felts own hubs and spokes it is a basic type training wheel,i have seen fulcrum 5, and easton aero 5, also mavic aksium not sure if these would be light enough


If you're contemplating a wheelset upgrade, consider things like total rider weight (you, the bike, etc.), your road conditions and style of riding (MTB'ers tend to ride 'lighter' than some dedicated roadies). 

BWW (link below) has a buyers guide, a good rep and pretty nice wheelsets for the money, but there are other choices. Of the ones you mentioned, I have no firsthand experience with those specific Easton's, but their EA-70's (and up) are nice. IMO Fulcrum's are generally over priced and Aksium's wouldn't really be much of an upgrade.
Road - Road Wheel Buying Guide - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## Mr. Clean

I've got a Z6, 2011 I believe, with the 105 group set. It's been a great platform. 100% good to go from day one, but the frame is awesome and of course the bike takes very well to upgrades. I've done crank, wheelset, levers, seat. The biggest difference was going from the CPX22/Vittoria 25 set to Easton EA90LTD rims and Krylion 23's. The Easton seem to be love or defective on the reviews but mine have been rock solid.
To me, carbon is better not only for performance but there's also the bling factor which is hard to resist.


----------



## mtnbkrboy

Hey ! Found an f6 just sitting in a bike shop as a coat hanger, been riding it all spring.. apex shifts quick steering is twichy , becarful wiping ur nose on a steep hill on a chilly spring morning..... Climbs like a mountain goat.. Lacks on the flats my old caad was or seemed to be faster... Or am I just getting older ???


----------



## Donn12

If you are thinking about carbon now do it while you can. If not that little voice will whisper to you periodically until you upgrade. If you go with carbon now it will be much less expense than doing it later. also if you can go with rival or 105 11speed that will be another big upgrade out of the way. you don't have to but I think that level of group set is the best bang for the $. you would be able to upgrade the wheels at that point and have a very very nice bike.


----------

